# Established Club Seeking 4-5 Members - Butts CO.



## fireman134 (Aug 11, 2006)

2009-2010 Deer Season is upon us.  Do to last minute cancellations we are currently seeking to add 2 new members to an already established club in Butts Co.  We have a 398 ac tract of which we have a good mix of pines and hardwood bottoms.  We have an established camp perfect for campers, electricity incl.  Last year he harvested 20+ deer including a nice 8-pointer and a couple of smaller bucks.  We have three main food plots and several small creeks on the property.  Close to 8.64 min from I-75 and Dowtown Jackson, GA.  Please call me ASAP as our lease will be renewing NOW. Jason 404-556-4596.  $500/yr includes everything!!!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Aug 12, 2006)

how many members do you have?


----------



## Snippygrunt (Aug 12, 2006)

How many members?  How is the turkey population and where is the lease?  I live in lamar county


----------



## yeah700cc (Aug 12, 2006)

*club*

How Many HUNTING Members?????


----------



## swampbuck (Aug 12, 2006)

So with less then 400AC . You will only have 7 or 8 members at the most right?


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 12, 2006)

*More Info*

Well Gents, It's like this you see......Most (85%) of our members are firefighters so we work weird hours.   We have a lady that has phyiscal limitations (she only hunts 1-2 times per year)  and we have a one guy that bow hunts only in early season.  We currently have 10 members (most returning from last season)  3 of those members I never saw hunt once!  Anyways, what I am trying to say is we are trying to bring our total to 15 to keep our dues at a minimum, I personally never saw more than 4-5 people hunting at a time.  If you are still interested please call me ASAP.  Dustin 678-858-2592


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 12, 2006)

Snippygrunt said:
			
		

> How many members?  How is the turkey population and where is the lease?  I live in lamar county



Turkey Pop. is fair.  I do not turkey hunt so if you would like more particular info on turkey I could get you in touch with our turkey expert.  We are a few miles east of I-75
right off of Highway 16


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Open House/Property Tour Monday 8/14/06 0830*

There will be a tour of the property on Monday, August 14, 2006 running from 0830 until 1230.  If you are interested in a first hand look at the property please call Dustin @ 678-858-2592.  ATV transportation is preferred.


----------



## Big Al (Aug 13, 2006)

You have been sent a PM


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Honestly I was quite skeptical about acres per member number here, but with many members working weird hours resulting in fewer hunters on a given day it is no problem IMO.  On 8/14 I was shown the property which also has 3 power lines, nearly all mature forest and the best mix of pines and hard woods I've seen in many years.  My son liked it well enough he wanted to join as well when I described the property to him.  Go take a look for yourself if you're looking for a club to join.


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bump


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 21, 2006)

Would the person that passed the info on to ken watkins please have him call me.  I have been trying to contact him with no success.


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 1, 2006)

*MM*

BUMP


----------



## Ranger350 (Sep 10, 2006)

do you still have any openings?  I work weird hours too!  Let me know.


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 4, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## 8 or better (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, my buddy and myself just let our lease go due to some dishonest people so we need a place to hunt. If you have two spots open please contact me.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 22, 2007)

Are there any spots available


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 24, 2008)

need new members!!


----------



## SCPO (Sep 24, 2008)

i was in this club last year and never saw anyone except one time when 3 firemen came for 1 day hunt. only reason i got out was found club closer to home.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 24, 2008)

Dewey....pm'd ya.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Sep 25, 2008)

Me a buddy of mine may be interested. Is there any ducks close to the area, or a river that could potential house some ducks?   Thanks


----------



## Big Al (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrow-Slinger said:


> Me a buddy of mine may be interested. Is there any ducks close to the area, or a river that could potential house some ducks?   Thanks



No ducks or rivers anywhere close.


----------



## Chief (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Sep 28, 2008)

I am also looking and live in Flovilla..so if there are openings im interested...
or at least keep me in mind for next year


----------



## fireman134 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bumpo Wumpo - -


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Oct 10, 2008)

im still lookin........... Havent heard from anyone....


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bumpidy Bump Bump


----------



## fireman134 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## fireman134 (Oct 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Nov 4, 2010)

let me know if there are openings next season..


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey we have some openings.......let me know if you are interested.
Jason Lanyon
404-556-4595


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 2, 2011)

You could pay a little less and drive a little further......FYI gas is on the rise - hunt closer to home!!!!!!!

2010-2011 Deer Season is upon us. Do to a few club withdrawls we are currently seeking to add a few members to an already established club in Butts Co. We have a 398 ac tract of which we have a good mix of pines and hardwood bottoms. We have an established camp perfect for campers, electricity incl. We have three main food plots and several small creeks on the property. Close to 8.64 min from I-75 and Dowtown Jackson, GA. Please call me ASAP as our lease will be renewing SOON. Jason 404-556-4596. $500/yr includes everything!!!


----------

